# Sale Ends in 1 Week!



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*Departed Studios' sale on the acclaimed Dark Environments CD is ENDING on 8/1!!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow DS!

I won't be able to purchase your CD until after August 1. Can you set aside the one with the music box... Teeming, I think, right? $10. sale price. ( I am letting my Secret Reaper know I would love this too! You should post the price and link on the Secret Reaper thread here on HF, in case others want to consider this as a handy gift for their Secret Reaper person! ) 

My computer is very funky - so could only listen to a few cuts on the MySpace site. Excellent sounds for my "Zombie Baby" nursery room! Gotta do something with the vacant bedrooms now that the kids have moved out! I will need the CD to put in a boo9m box in the room I am setting up. Not sure yet how I will get it to loop every 79 minutes - but I can always run upstairs to hit start button during our party! Very nice stuff... thanks!

( I posted this on your profile site too in case you don't get msg. notifications often...)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Would LOVE the environments too - but again - after August 1st... 
Can you sell next month?

HSB


----------

